# VMR | Wheels - Premium Powder Coat Wheel Gallery Thread!



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*Premium Powder Coat Wheel Gallery Thread*

With a growing number of requests for custom finishes, we've felt it was about the right time to release some of the premium finishes we've recently been working on. This collection features past and present custom powder coat wheel finishes that are available for all VMR | Wheels. I'll also be updating this thread with new finishes when they arrive - we've certainly got more on the way!

If there is a custom finish you are looking to achieve that is not available on this gallery, feel free to contact me directly at [email protected] and I'll see if I can make it happen for you!

Rally Orange


















Electric Blue




















Burnt Currant




















Jet Anthracite


















Textured Black


















Gold


















Sparkle Silver


















Bangle Silver


















Anodized Silver


















Matte Glimmer


















Bronze
















​


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

More finishes soon on the way! :wave: 

Gloss Black 

















Bronze Gold


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

This one is definitely more on the wild side!

Cadmium Green


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

This is a finish you really need to see in sunlight to appreciate. We may be shooting some more of this wheel for just that reason!

Midnight Blue​


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

From the bottom of the sea, we bring you Sunken Treasure. :thumbup:

Probably one of my favorite powder coat finishes.










Also check out this Fully Polished V701!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd like to introduce to you, Gloss Pearlescent White. :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Some freshly powder coated V718s in Sunken Treasure. :snowcool:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Just got some more pictures of the Sunken Treasure V718s. :beer:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Say hello to Tiffany Teal.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V701 and VB3 Polished finishes!


----------



## antony04 (Mar 2, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

antony04 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


I don't think your photo is working.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2009)

That Sunken Treasure is a sexy finish!!!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

A recent customers Midnight Blue powder coated V710s on his E90 LCI. :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Now this is something different. Copper Plated V701s. Enjoy!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Midnight Blue VB3s :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Check out these Sungold VB3's


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Coming from a deep corner of outer space, check our our new custom powder coat. Galaxy Black. :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Falling from the skies, I'd like to present Solar Rain. Worn in a 18x9.5 square fitment on a MKV GTI! :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

A collage of a Textured Black V713, an Anthracite Metallic V713, a Burnt Currant V710, and a Cadmium Green VB3. Have a good weekend Vortex. :beer:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

For those of you who love Sunken Treasure.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Brilliant Black B8 Audi A4 on 19" Sunken Treasure V718s! :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

So many colors to choose from ...Which one do you like? :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Here to brighten your day, let me introduce to you Highlighter Yellow!  Shown here with an Electric Blue V710. :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Introducing Scarlet Red :heart:! Seen here paired with a Galaxy Black V701 & a Rally Orange V703!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Another new finish to the line, introducing Bronze Burst! Those of you who like Sunken Treasure will probably appreciate this finish.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Pacific Blue V709s, Solar Rain Flake V710s, and Burnt Currant V713s!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Textured finishes brought to you by VMR! :thumbup: Textured Matte Bronze V710, a Textured Matte Anthracite V709, and a Textured Black V703!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Allow me to introduce Dark Metallic Red & Laser Purple. :heart:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Some Candy Purple V708s from a recent order.


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

VMRWheels said:


> This is a finish you really need to see in sunlight to appreciate. We may be shooting some more of this wheel for just that reason!
> 
> Midnight Blue​




What are the specs on these wheels. I really like them. I cant find them on the VMR website.
I just bought a 2009 Eos in black and thought these would look good on it. please PM me specs offset and pricing. Thank you.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

vonnie77 said:


> What are the specs on these wheels. I really like them. I cant find them on the VMR website.
> I just bought a 2009 Eos in black and thought these would look good on it. please PM me specs offset and pricing. Thank you.


Email replied!


----------



## Cirrius (Jul 29, 2012)

Any photos of these on an Eos?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Cirrius said:


> Any photos of these on an Eos?


Unfortunately I do not have any photos of our wheels on an Eos.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Fresh from the bottle, introducing Pepto Pink.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Deep dish powder coat! 19x11 Gloss Pearlescent White & Candy Teal V710s!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Check out this Bronze Burst V701!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Iron Grey Metallic CC on Sunken Treasure V709s.


----------



## 98'GTI (Aug 22, 2011)

^^ Dope.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Agreed. :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Some people have requested a comparison of our Sunken Treasure finish to Bronze Burst. So here's a nice outdoor side by side with Solar Rain too! :thumbup:

Sunken Treasure - Bronze Burst - Solar Rain.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Check out this Electric Blue V701! We added a base with a bit of flake to give it a new look.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Check out these Matte Bronze VB3s!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Some Beetle love.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Check out this assortment of powder coat finishes. 

Solar Rain V710, Highlighter Yellow V705, Rally Orange VB3, Electric Blue V710, Cadmium Green V701, Really Red V710


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Check out these Textured Matte Bronze V703s!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

An old favorite, Sunken Treasure : 














































Sunken Treasure vs Bronze burst: 



















ST V703, V705, & V718


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Throw Back Thursday! Check out these Gloss Pearlescent White V710s!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Check out these 19x8.5 Solar Rain V705s!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Good morning Vortex! Here is today's catch. 


Matte White V708 | Cadmium Green V701 | Really Red V710 | Gloss Black V710 | Bangle Silver V708 | Laser Purple V713


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Check out these Scarlett V701s on David's Jet Black 1-Series


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Check out this Candy Teal V701!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

A while ago I posted up some Copper Plated V701s and many of you asked to see them mounted. Here you go!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

A bit more of a simple wheel setup. Here's a Matte Yellow S5 on some Gloss Black V705s. :thumbup:


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm interested in a set of 710's 18/8 5/112 et 40 in current red. If you can point me in the right direction to get these I would appreciate it 
Edit: Burnt current


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Candy Teal V710 l Burnt Currant V713 l Highlighter Yellow V705


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

good lord you guys have some of the BEST powdercoat finishes around! :thumbup::thumbup: for drop dead gorgeous wheels and finishes:beer::thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

We offer a wide variety of Powder Coat finishes. Which color would you choose?


----------



## MommyQ (Sep 23, 2010)

*Photo of V710 on EOS*

I know someone asked over a year ago for a picture of VMRs on an EOS in this thread, and there were none. I was wondering if anyone might have since then put a set of V710s on their EOS and if so, if you could please post a photo (or even just a Photoshopped image). I'm thinking about putting on 19"s in either Solar Rain or Bronze Burst on my black EOS but want to know what they look like first. Thanks in advance!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Matte Textured Bronze VMR V702 and Sparkle Silver V810


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Pearl White VMR V713 and Sunken Treasure V703


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Pacific Blue VMR V709


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V710 in Solar Rain


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Fluorescent Yellow VMR V705


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Closer look at Sunken Treasure


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Midnight Blue V710 









Gold V703


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Electric Blue V701 and Pink V710


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Custom polished V701


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Candy Teal


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Sitting on Sunken Treasure V718


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Freshly powder coated V810s in Sungold


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

What would your first choice be?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Awesome shot of our Really Red VMR V703


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Recent Solar Rain set we did


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Another look at the infamous Sunken Treasure


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Full Polish


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Take your pick!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V718 Laser Purple


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*New Color*- Mineral Black


----------

